# Ozone Processor / Generator in Planted Tanks



## mzm (8 Feb 2010)

Hi Everyone,

What is the general view about using an Ozone Processor / Generator in a planted tank? Would you prefer to use a UV or do you think that both are just a waste of energy?


----------



## Nick16 (8 Feb 2010)

not worth it on a planted tank tbh mate. save yourself the leccy   
99.9% of people on this forum dont use the bit of kit, and look at some of the great scapes churned out!


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Feb 2010)

Ozone is very reactive and needs to be used carefully for both you, and your fishes safety.  I have no idea what the oxidative effect of the O3 would have on ferts or plants but I wouldn't bother really.  I can't see the need for a UV either unless you have a problem with green algae or perhaps using a UV steriliser to combat certain parasites.


----------



## mzm (8 Feb 2010)

True Nick, loads of great scapes here and indeed no one seem to mention ozone nor UV's....

Interesting to see other hobbiests opinions though   .


----------



## mzm (8 Feb 2010)

Hi Ed, thanks for your reply. I was more thinking of trying either as a preventive measure against bacteria, algae etc. The reason I am asking is for one, to see what everyone else thinks and two I got both an ozone processor and a UV when I bought the tank and just haven't bothered to connect either.....


----------



## mzm (9 Feb 2010)

anyone else wanting to give an opinion on Ozone Processors or UV's?


----------



## Themuleous (9 Feb 2010)

I can potentially see point of running a UV, in fact I have one, just in case I get green water or an ich outbreak.  But I don't see the need to run it 24/7.

Sam


----------



## mzm (9 Feb 2010)

thanks Sam. I have been told that the use of a UV can give some protection against potential hazards such as ich etc.


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Feb 2010)

mzm said:
			
		

> thanks Sam. I have been told that the use of a UV can give some protection against potential hazards such as ich etc.



Aren`t healthy fish in a well run tank a far better means of protection? Prevention is better than cure.

Dave.


----------



## mzm (9 Feb 2010)

Very true indeed


----------



## plantbrain (11 Feb 2010)

UV maybe, but not O3.
I've used O3 in marine systems, I suppose it could be used some in FW....but there's not much real need, or usage.
UV better suits the issues of killing things in the water as it passes through.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mzm (11 Feb 2010)

Thank you for your input Tom.

Michael


----------

